# Ampligen: experimental treatment for CFS



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

This was posted to the Co-cure email list


> quote: Press Release Source: Hemispherx Biopharma Inc. *Hemispherx Biopharma's International Team of Clinical Researchers to Present New Data on Experimental Treatment of CFS*Wednesday January 15, 1:43 pm ET "Expanded Access" Program with Ampligen® Includes 10 Treatment Centers in USA PHILADELPHIA--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Jan. 15, 2003-- Hemispherx Biopharma Inc. (Amex: HEB - News) reported that a team of clinical researchers would report new data on the experimental immunotherapeutic, Ampligenï¿½, at the upcoming 6th International Research and Clinical Conference of the American Association for CFS (Chronic Fatigue Syndrome). The presentation entitled "Ampligenï¿½ Treatment of Patients with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS) Under an Expanded Access Program" is scheduled for Friday, January 31, 2003, in Chantilly, VA and will evaluate various parameters of physical performance and quality of life in severely debilitated CFS patients. The clinical research team is supported by an internationally recognized group of "basic" researchers from both the USA and Europe, in partnership with Hemispherx, who are determining mechanisms of disease etiology and potential therapeutic intervention in severe forms of CFS. More information on the conference can be obtained from internet sites: aacfs.org/html/conf2003toc.htm and on Hemispherx's comprehensive clinical trials at www.hemispherx.net. *About Hemispherx *Hemispherx Biopharma, based in Philadelphia, is a biopharmaceutical company engaged in the manufacture and global clinical development of new drug entities in the nucleic acid (NA) class for chronic viral diseases and disorders of the Immune system including, HIV, CFS and Hepatitis. Its platform technology includes large and small agent components for potential treatment of various chronic viral infections. For more information please visit the company's Website at www.hemispherx.net. Information contained in this news release other than historical information, should be considered forward-looking and is subject to various risk factors and uncertainties. For instance, the strategies and operations of Hemispherx involve risk of competition, changing market conditions, change in laws and regulations affecting these industries and numerous other factors discussed in this release and in the Company's filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Accordingly, all the referenced investigational drugs and associated technologies of the company are experimental in nature and as such are not designated safe and effective by a regulatory authority for general use and are legally available only through clinical trials with the referenced disorders. The forward-looking statements represent the Company's judgment as of the date of this release. The Company disclaims, however, any intent or obligation to update these forward-looking statements. -------------------------------------------------------------------------- Contact: Hemispherx Biopharma Inc. Investor Relations Dianne Will Tel: (518) 398-6222 Fax: (215) 988-1554 ir###hemispherx.net www.hemispherx.net or Rubenstein Associates, Inc. Media Robin Wagge (212) 843-8006 rwagge###rubenstein.com or MRB Investor Relations, LLC Investors Wesley Stanton Tel: (212) 495-0200 wstanton###mrb-ir.com


Has anyone been prescribed Ampligen? What results did you find with it?


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

no,but its got my curiosity up.im really feeling desperate these days.thanks for the post.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

{{{Squrts}}} We're here for you.


----------

